# YouTube s installe tout seul



## magmax (6 Février 2019)

Hello sur mon Apple TV j ai beau supprimer l application YouTube ; elle revient sans cesse en s installant toute seule
Quelqu’un a déjà eu ça ?
J ai bien évidemment désactivé l option mise à jour automatique


----------

